
Older iOS devices outselling newer Android devices - shawndumas
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/05/09/older-ios-devices-outselling-newer-android-devices/
======
edw
What I find interesting about this is what happens when the mythical iPhone 5
gets released and Verizon has a $50-100 iPhone 4 to sell. Until now (in the
U.S.) there's only been a inexpensive iPhone for AT&T.

